# Pay with Gas Buddy?



## MDZQ (Nov 15, 2017)

Has/does anyone use Gas Buddy to save on gas? It looks like you 15 cents/gal off your first fill and then a minimum of 5 cents after.. Has it been easy to use? What do you think? I know Uber has a card, but I haven't heard great things about it.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

5¢ a gallon is not much .


----------



## MDZQ (Nov 15, 2017)

unPat said:


> 5¢ a gallon is not much .


No but it is a savings. You save at least 5cents a gallon. So idk if that means every gas station is 5 and 1 that is 100 miles away is 6? Or if it actually varies. That's why I'm asking for reviews. 
My tank takes a little more than 17 gallons to fill. So every full would save me 85 cents. I'm filling my tank about 4x a week. So I would save about $177/year. Earth shattering? No, but why would I give someone else that $177/year if there was a way to save?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

MDZQ said:


> No but it is a savings. You save at least 5cents a gallon. So idk if that means every gas station is 5 and 1 that is 100 miles away is 6? Or if it actually varies. That's why I'm asking for reviews.
> My tank takes a little more than 17 gallons to fill. So every full would save me 85 cents. I'm filling my tank about 4x a week. So I would save about $177/year. Earth shattering? No, but why would I give someone else that $177/year if there was a way to save?


Agreed I save everywhere I can except for I get gas when convenient I check gas buddy for the cheapest gas that won't take me out of the way . It's not worth driving 3 miles out of the way to save 4 cents 
I get gas at Costco or Sams sometimes but my big savings is Grocery Store Gas Stations that offer rewards . Here they regularly offer 4x gas rewards on gift cards so I'll purchase gift cards to place I shop at regularly $250 in Gift Cards gives me a buck off a gallon I always use it in my car with the biggest tank 18 gallons so that saves me 18 bucks . I'm about toget a new (used) car that will have a much bigger tank so the savings will be even greater . You can only use $1 of discounts per month . The good news is we have two grocery stores that do the same thing so I can usually get 2 tanks at a Buck off a gallon a month that's a savings of $36 a month . I'm guessing I save around $60 a month using multiple rewards cards again if I need gas I get gas so I'm not driving out of my way or wasting time but for stuff I do already like going to the grocery store and buying some Amazon gift cards I'm good

I also have a shell rewards card and there just happens to be a Shell that is one of the cheapest gas stations in my area already near me . I use Shell Rewards for $10 cents off a gallon and then double up with Uber Gas Card that usually gives about 8 cents .

I haven't looked into the gas buddy payment option


----------

